# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Festplatte Test 2020: Rangliste der 10 besten HDDs bis 16 TB



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Festplatte Test 2020: Rangliste der 10 besten HDDs bis 16 TB*

						Sie wollen Ihre Spiele-, Musik- und Videobibliothek archivieren oder ein NAS-System als zentrale Backup-Lösung für Ihren PC nutzen? Dann kommen Sie an der guten alten Festplatte, die mittelweile mit bis zu 16 Terabyte Kapazität erhältlich ist, nicht vorbei. In unserem Test und Ratgeber finden Sie die 10 besten HDDs für das Speichern von großen Datenmengen

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Festplatte Test 2020: Rangliste der 10 besten HDDs bis 16 TB*


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Die wichtige Angabe, ob die Platten SMR nutzen fehlt in der Tabelle leider. 
Diese sollte noch ergänzt werden. Gegebenenfalls unter der Anmerkung, dass für eine Platte diese Information nicht öffentlich ist.

Das nur wenige Platten SMR nutzen, wie im Artikel dargestellt ist falsch.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fest...und-Toshiba-geben-SMR-nicht-immer-an-1348176/


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Wobei die Artikel von CB da noch deutlich ausführlicher waren, die hatten das nur in 3 Artikel für alle drei noch aktiven HDD-Hersteller aufgeteilt. 
WD Red: Manche Festplatten nutzen SMR ohne Kennzeichnung - ComputerBase
Festplatten: Auch bei Seagate gibt es SMR als Überraschung - ComputerBase
Ohne Ausnahme: Mit Toshiba verschweigen alle HDD-Hersteller SMR-Technik - ComputerBase

Dazu muss man auch bedenken, dass durch das TRIM bei SMR nun eine Datenrettung bei SMR-HDDs deutlich schwerer (bzw. unmöglich) ist, als bei PMR-HDDs.


Edit:
Neue Info zu WD:



			
				https://www.computerbase.de/2020-04/wd-red-festplatten-smr-ohne-kennzeichnung/#update4 schrieb:
			
		

> Western Digital hat zwischenzeitlich den Blog-Beitrag mit Übersichten zum Einsatz von SMR bei den internen Client-Festplatten des Herstellers aktualisiert. Es zeigt sich, dass auch in 3,5-Zoll-HDDs der Serie WD Blue zum Teil SMR eingesetzt wird. Bei bestimmten 2,5-Zoll-HDDs der Serien WD Blue und WD Black ist SMR ebenfalls vertreten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

